# Got new boots and unsure of fit



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Snowboard boots are meant to fit in your snowboarding stance. So in your upright walking stance, its not unusual that they feel cramped, esp when they are new. From your numbers they sound like they are the right fit but if you want to be sure, read up on @Wiredsport's advice if you haven't already.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SenjiCat said:


> So I've just picked up some Nidecker Hylite 2018/2019 in US 9.5 UK 8.5
> 
> From what I can make out, I'm just shy of 275 Mondo and around 100mm wide, possibly just over if I squish down on my foot a bit.
> 
> ...


Hi Senji,

100 mm wide at your foot size is an E width which requires a specific Wide boot. Salomon produces their Wide boots at E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices. I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you would like to post up some barefoot pictures of your feet being measured.

STOKED!


----------

